# Chile's Take on Sriracha Pickled Eggs



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2016)

A few days ago I was inspired to try Nepas recipe for Sriracha Pickled Eggs, and today I followed through with the eggs and some onions.
Now begins the wait for the brine and seasonings to work their magic, next weekend I can crack the jars and try the fruits of my labors, oh yeah!

I about cleared the house with the Sriracha brine boiling, the acridness almost required a gas mask, it was intense.
I now know why the residents and City of Irwindale, CA were at odds with the Sriracha factory's emissions, WOW!

Looking forward to trying these!

My recipe for the eggs was:

24 hard boiled eggs
6C white vinegar
3C water
1 1/2C Sriracha Chili Garlic
1/2C El Yucateco Habanero XXX
3T sea salt
6 cloves garlic, sliced
1/2 med white & red onions, sliced thin
2 Lrg Jalapeño chiles, chopped

Sterilize jars and lids
Place peeled eggs into a 1/2 gallon canning jar
Combine everything _except_ the eggs in a large nonreactive stock pot.
Bring to a boil then let cool slightly
Pour mixture over eggs, cover eggs completely and then seal, shake to mix and then refrigerate
Let at least a week go by for the flavors to really permeate the eggs
The spices have a tendency to settle in the jar so shake it daily to remix

*Plain & Sriracha Onions*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 21, 2016







*Sriracha Eggs*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 21, 2016


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2016)

And tomorrow I'm going to make those delicious looking Apple Dumplings that Cowgirl originally posted.


----------



## wild west (Oct 21, 2016)

So boil the ingredients and pack into sterilized jars?


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 21, 2016)

wild west said:


> So boil the ingredients and pack into sterilized jars?



Sterilize the jars and lids in boiling water
Bring all the brine ingredients *** without the eggs*** to a boil.
Then let cool slighlty
Place eggs in jar
Pour brine over eggs, brine should cover the eggs completely
Seal the jar and refrigerate


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 22, 2016)

STERILIZE THE JARS!?!? You could pull old Mayo Jars out of the garbage and fill them. That NAPALM and Onions mix will kill anything!

Just playing...In my best authoritative voice..." Sterilizing the Jars is important to Food Safety..." Looks like some tasty eggs coming. But I pity your Wife and Rectum, later that night and morning...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> STERILIZE THE JARS!?!? You could pull old Mayo Jars out of the garbage and fill them. That NAPALM and Onions mix will kill anything!
> 
> Just playing...In my best authoritative voice..." Sterilizing the Jars is important to Food Safety..." Looks like some tasty eggs coming. But I pity your Wife and Rectum, later that night and morning...JJ


I worked in the Food & Beverage industry many years back and Food safety was huge, old habits die hard.
And my FiL has managed several different food processing plants for such as Monterey Mushrooms, he approved my production this evening when he came by.

LMAO...  No Ring of Fire going to bother me, as a certified, card carrying ChileHead I no longer suffer from any such after affects.
But the flatulence.... Now that is another matter, my wife can give me some competition though, just today she was laughing about driving the kids out of the living room with a SBD.



But getting back to these pickled delicacies... I think these onions are going to be freaking awesome on some freshly smoked pulled pork sammiches.


----------



## gearjammer (Oct 22, 2016)

Oh man, my mouth and my tail would both run

out on me if tried that.

Hope you enjoy them.

  Ed


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm weak, I could not resist the temptation to crack open the Sriracha Eggs today when I got home from work.
Yeah, I said I'd wait at least a week, but I opened the fridge to shake them and they called to me, "Taste us" they said "we look so yummy, don't we."
With which I had to agree, so I cracked it open to try just one.

The smell was wonderful, the egg was a light shade of pink and it wobbled around the plate enticingly.  I sliced it open and there was just the barest ring of color permeating the edges.  It tasted very much like what I remembered the old spicy pickled eggs to taste, but with more depth from the onion and garlic.
The heat was very mild, surprisingly so, but it tasted great!














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 25, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 25, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 25, 2016







Now as to the Sriracha Onions.

*They Are Freaking Incredible!*

I hit the sweet spot on these, nirvana in a jar.
The onions are still crunchy and juicy, the flavors seem well balanced to me and they've a really nice color.
I layered these with two handfuls of chopped Jalapenos/Garlic before adding the brine.  
The heat was very nice, they're just hot enough to let you get a mild endorphin rush.

They're so good I ate a third of the jar.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 25, 2016


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2016)

*One Week*

Eggs have firmed up a bit, flavor is stronger but the heat hasn't increased.
I don't see any more penetration of color into the whites.
Delicious, but so far not what I'm looking for, which is *HOT!*
I'm going to add a heaping tsp of _Hillbilly Gunpowder_ to the brine.
It is a mix of seven chiles including some of the hottest in the world, e.g. Carolina Reapers, Ghost and more.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Oct 28, 2016


----------



## palladini (Oct 29, 2016)

Darn, it sir, too bad you live so far away, one of those eggs and like you said the onions pulled pork. I would like to try some. I guess I am just going to have to make them myself.  But I think I will toss the Sriracha Chili Garlic and add some well diced garlic and some habenaro sauce instead.

Sir, I am true Chili-head, I eat this Habenaro sauce with any chicken I eat, cover pizza slices with Crushed Jalapeño peppers. make chili from a homemade Serrano pepper base Chili powder. This year and every year henceforth, I grew some Hatch New Mexico Chilies Up in the far north (where I live is at about the same latitude as northern California) and I dried and turned the peppers into dust and that goes on everything


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 29, 2016)

Palladini said:


> Darn, it sir, too bad you live so far away, one of those eggs and like you said the onions pulled pork. I would like to try some. I guess I am just going to have to make them myself.  But I think I will toss the Sriracha Chili Garlic and add some well diced garlic and some habenaro sauce instead.
> 
> Sir, I am true Chili-head, I eat this Habenaro sauce with any chicken I eat, cover pizza slices with Crushed Jalapeño peppers. make chili from a homemade Serrano pepper base Chili powder. This year and every year henceforth, I grew some Hatch New Mexico Chilies Up in the far north (where I live is at about the same latitude as northern California) and I dried and turned the peppers into dust and that goes on everything


*You talk the talk, do you walk the walk?*
Hello fellow Chilehead, you speak'a my language, but your dialect is hard to understand.
You may wanna tune that tongue with some _Super-Hots_, gotta worship at the alters of Bhut Jolokia, Trinidad scorpion, Naga Viper and Carolina Reaper.
I just got some fresh Ghost and Reapers.  C'mon over and lets taste test them, sectioned and seeded of course, i don't eat the _super-hots_  whole.
"Mama may have raised a fool, but she didn't raise a damned fool"

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]

I've ate ghost before, and a few others, but never a Reaper.  Video soon to come.

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20161029_210444631_zpsvhdqvgyd.jpg.html

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20161029_210502277_zpsh8v0xx8n.jpg.html


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 7, 2016)

*Week Two, + a few days*

I've finally attained a decent heat with these eggs by adding a heaping tsp of the Hillbilly Gunpowder last week.
Very nice spiciness overall, but not too hot to distract from the egg.
Good color, but no more penetration of color into the whites.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 7, 2016




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 7, 2016


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 7, 2016)

Again...  The Sriracha Pickled Onions are Fan'freaking'tastic!
A pick of both of them side by side...  A nice snack.














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Nov 7, 2016


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2016)

Here I am at five weeks with these awesome little, pickled incendiary bombs and I do believe they're at their pinnacle of ripeness.
As hot as they're gonna get without direct application of a good Habanero or hotter sauce.

Not many left, not going to find out what they're like at more than two months since I keep eating them.

*Five Weeks*

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20161124_220419525_zpsgi2gsimr.jpg.html

No further penetration of color, but the surface is real pretty

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20161124_220437090_zpssnxr3wvq.jpg.html

http://s152.photobucket.com/user/ChileRelleno/media/IMG_20161124_220510794_zpsaufsgf80.jpg.html


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 24, 2017)

So I moved the pickled eggs to the back of our storage refrigerator and forgot about them for awhile, which brings them to three months of pickled ripeness.
Man are these eggs delicious, they've really matured well, they're better now than ever.
The consistency is no longer so rubbery, the spices have completely melded and the heat is nice.
Adding the veggies and juice to each bite makes for a flavor explosion in each bite.

*Three Months*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 24, 2017




















Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Jan 24, 2017


----------



## frosty91 (Jan 25, 2017)

Did you keep the onions in same jar as the eggs? And than left one jar of just the onions? Looks great by the way definitely going to try. Love pickles eggs with some saltines and deer salami


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 25, 2017)

Chile those look amazing!!!! Point.... I love pickled eggs, My neighbor made some last time I ws home and put Franks in it. It was a really nice change, But I am going to try your recipe....


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 25, 2017)

frosty91 said:


> Did you keep the onions in same jar as the eggs? And than left one jar of just the onions? Looks great by the way definitely going to try. Love pickles eggs with some saltines and deer salami


Nope, all three in separate jars. Sriracha Eggs, Sriracha and Regular Onions.
The onions and garlic pictured with the eggs were in the egg's jar.

Thanks for the compliment, and do try for they're delicious.


AB Canuck said:


> Chile those look amazing!!!! Point.... I love pickled eggs, My neighbor made some last time I ws home and put Franks in it. It was a really nice change, But I am going to try your recipe....


Thanks for the compliment and Point.
They're Fantastic!  Do make some.
I must say though, the recipe was Nepas's, I just tweeked it for more heat.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jan 26, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> *One Week*
> 
> Eggs have firmed up a bit, flavor is stronger but the heat hasn't increased.
> I don't see any more penetration of color into the whites.
> ...


​Looks good. hillbilly gunpowder?


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 26, 2017)

Ironhorse07 said:


> ​Looks good. hillbilly gunpowder?


Hillbilly GunPowder is a blend of six of the world's hottest chiles, they're handpicked, dried, smoked and crushed into a potent blend.
Jalapenos, Habaneros, Cuban Hots, Ghost aka Bhut Jolokia, Trinidad Scorpions and Carolina Reapers.
Its only available from the people who produce it, http://www.hotpepperfreaks.com/home.html


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jan 27, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Hillbilly GunPowder is a blend of six of the world's hottest chiles, they're handpicked, dried, smoked and crushed into a potent blend.
> Jalapenos, Habaneros, Cuban Hots, Ghost aka Bhut Jolokia, Trinidad Scorpions and Carolina Reapers.
> Its only available from the people who produce it, http://www.hotpepperfreaks.com/home.html



Thanks, have some on the way.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 28, 2017)

Ironhorse07 said:


> ChileRelleno said:
> 
> 
> > Hillbilly GunPowder is a blend of six of the world's hottest chiles, they're handpicked, dried, smoked and crushed into a potent blend.
> ...


Be careful with it.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jan 29, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Be careful with it.


No worries, I have a couple of those around in dried and powdered form and I have been growing ghosts for a few years. I have been looking for something to bring up the heat in hot pickled eggs and a hotter 'hot mamma' recipe that I have been playing around with. I am not really a fan of the taste of the ghost pepper and other things I have tried to add heat, like Blair's and Dave's products, seem to leave a 'metallic' taste in the brine. This seems like maybe a good alternative.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2017)

Ironhorse07 said:


> No worries, I have a couple of those around in dried and powdered form and I have been growing ghosts for a few years. I have been looking for something to bring up the heat in hot pickled eggs and a hotter 'hot mamma' recipe that I have been playing around with. I am not really a fan of the taste of the ghost pepper and other things I have tried to add heat, like Blair's and Dave's products, seem to leave a 'metallic' taste in the brine. This seems like maybe a good alternative.


Try some SC Reaper


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 29, 2017)

[CENTER[/CENTER]





nepas said:


> Ironhorse07 said:
> 
> 
> > No worries, I have a couple of those around in dried and powdered form and I have been growing ghosts for a few years. I have been looking for something to bring up the heat in hot pickled eggs and a hotter 'hot mamma' recipe that I have been playing around with. I am not really a fan of the taste of the ghost pepper and other things I have tried to add heat, like Blair's and Dave's products, seem to leave a 'metallic' taste in the brine. This seems like maybe a good alternative.
> ...


LOL. Nepa I was about to say the same, the fresh Carolina Reapers have a great citrus tang to them.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 11, 2017)

*Four and Half Months

Last eggs and a noticeable change in heat, it seems to have finally permeated throughout the egg.
Maybe these need to sit six months?

Time to make another batch!*














Image



__ chilerelleno
__ Mar 11, 2017


----------

